
NASA’s Juno Spacecraft to Risk Jupiter’s Fireworks for Science - hcrisp
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-s-juno-spacecraft-to-risk-jupiter-s-fireworks-for-science
======
sohkamyung
For a timeline of Juno events see this post at the Planetary Society [1]

[1] [http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2016/0616123...](http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2016/06161235-timeline-of-juno-jupiter-orbit-insertion.html)

